# The Original Highrise - The Cathedral



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

St. Dominus cathedral in Split, Croatia (60m - 200ft):









:cheers2:


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

St. Stefan cathedral in Zagreb, Croatia (105m - 350ft):































































:master: :master: :master:


----------



## Pronaos (Jul 25, 2007)

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-2779368158643932037&hl=en" flashvars

^^This is the PBS Video "Cathedral" inspired by the book by David Macaulay. It reveals a lot of history behind European cathedrals, their design, and the purpose they served in the medieval world.

It's one of my all time favorites


----------

